# Evidence of commitment



## camelia81

Bună ziua,

Cum se traduce in limba română " evidence of commitment"?
Fraza este: ""The experts will be instructed to disregard the contribution of any partnerorganisations for which no such evidence of commitment is submitted.""

Mulţumesc


----------



## farscape

Organizații (...) care s-au angajat/obligat deja (care au dovedit deja că s-au angajat/obligat). Sau ceva pe-aproape 

Later.


----------



## camelia81

tocmai, nu e "care nu s-au angajat deja"??


----------



## farscape

Corect, mai trebuie și un "nu", da' întrebarea era alta, nu-i așa? 

f.


----------

